# Wheat Grass...Safe and acceptable?



## starfield (Apr 9, 2012)

Random question...Is wheat grass safe to feed to my redfoots...I work at a restaurant and we had wheat grass sprout mats for decoration for our Easter buffet and I brought them home. Id love to cut it down and give it to my torts, then let them graze the rest down. It is human food-grade safe and pesticide free, I am simply wondering about the nutritional safeness/value. Any informed minds please, give me your feedback.


----------



## Radiated (Apr 9, 2012)

wheat grass is safe


----------



## ascott (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes, it is fine and the RFs here love it...just make sure it is organic and all should be aok (well, I prefer organic )...


----------

